# How much do schmidt modern lines weigh?



## 2002maniac (May 3, 2004)

Im thinking of buying some 15x8 monoblock wheels. I really dont want a heavy wheel screwing with my handling. How much do they weigh? Thanks


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: How much do schmidt modern lines weigh? (2002maniac)*

then look at a different wheel, they are heavy and i forget the exact weight


----------



## 2002maniac (May 3, 2004)

*Re: How much do schmidt modern lines weigh? (L33t A2 Jetta)*

that sucks, I really like em. Looks like im getting 15x8 kosei's instead.


----------



## grayfox (May 13, 2003)

*Re: How much do schmidt modern lines weigh? (2002maniac)*

what is the weigght im interested too


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: How much do schmidt modern lines weigh? (2002maniac)*

Schmidts are not light wheels. I've checked their catalog and found 15x8 Mod lines to be 8.8kg... mult by 2.2lb and weight comes in a bit over 18lb... much lighter than I expected.
You can check this out by downloading Schmidt catalog into PDF file (large).
Schmidt site is: http://www.german-wheels.com
Wheel weights for aftermarket wheels.....
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/wheel22.shtml


_Modified by Sheep at 10:26 PM 2-2-2005_


----------

